# Frequent Memory Loss!



## KPS (Oct 16, 2012)

Can any one help?
I have a few books in my Kindle.  Very often, upon restart, it gives me a message to the effect that "there isn't enough memory to open the book I was reading and I should delete something tomake more memory available."  To begin with there were not too many books; on top of it, I have deleted a few books & addedd nothing since then.  So, for sure, there is enough memory.  A few times after deleting a book & rebooting it a few times, it worked; now that trick doesn't work either.  Does anyone else has encountereed this problem, or knows a solution to it.  Any help will be apprecited.  Thanks!

KPS


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Call kindle CS.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Call Kindle customer service at (866) 321-8851, not Amazon customer service.


----------



## Robbiegirl (Sep 21, 2012)

KPS said:


> Can any one help?
> I have a few books in my Kindle. Very often, upon restart, it gives me a message to the effect that "there isn't enough memory to open the book I was reading and I should delete something tomake more memory available." To begin with there were not too many books; on top of it, I have deleted a few books & addedd nothing since then. So, for sure, there is enough memory. A few times after deleting a book & rebooting it a few times, it worked; now that trick doesn't work either. Does anyone else has encountereed this problem, or knows a solution to it. Any help will be apprecited. Thanks!
> 
> KPS


I am happy to hear it is the Kindle's memory loss and not yours!
Let me know how this turns out please.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It might help to know which Kindle you have?  And how many books is "not too many"?

Besides just doing a restart, have you checked to see if there's anything stuck indexing?  'Cause that would cause memory issues.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

If it's a Kindle Keyboard or Touch, have you put MP3 files or audiobooks on it?

A Kindle will store up to a couple of thousand ebooks, but it will only take half a dozen or so audiobooks to fill it completely.

Connect the Kindle to your PC (Windows will see it as an external disk) and check how much free space is being reported.

I remember one guy having problems a while ago because he'd tried to use his Kindle like a pen drive and filled it with files.


----------

